# do your ember tetras look like this??



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

Is your tank heavily planted? I have had mine for couple weeks now and they look even better then that picture. Some of the males are off the chart deep orange. I had some problems with them early on where they would hide all day but i made a little more agitation on the water surface and they perked up. I am assuming it was o2 levels that was making them hide.

The LFS i got them had some in a show tank that they only fed cyclop eeze to them and there color was so deep it looked like a blood orange with sparkles on it. Great marketing too because i bought that food to use with them and it seems to be working. I feed 1 meal of cyclop eeze and 1 meal of hakari micro pellets a day and they are fat and colorful .

Tank info:
Mr Aqua 18g
ph 7.0
temp 80F
co2
4x24" t5 HO
Tons-O-Plants!

11 Ember tets
1 Pair of Honey gourami 
3 Sparkling gourami
4 oto
1 peppered cory (soon to be gone, keeps up rooting my dhg belem;( )


----------



## aveekda (Jan 9, 2012)

interesting thx for the info... gives me some hope! i was thinking it might be my ph, but it matches up with yours.

their tank is semi-planted; 1/3 of the tank is pretty heavy with hornwort.

i'll try the cyclop eeze... also my tank isn't quite as warm as yours is, so i'll try that.

if you had pics, would be awesome to see!


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I currently have 15 embers in my tank. 6 of them I've had for over a year have that rich orange color. You just have to let them acclimatize, and grow. Feed them good food (I feed live bbs, frozen brine shrimp, NLS micro pellets), and most important, give them time. My other embers in the tank have been in the tank for 1-2 months (added them at different times), and they still do not hold the color as my older embers do.

My water is 80 in the summer time, and 70 in the winter time (no need for heater in Hong Kong), and I would say their color remains the same.

I love the embers because they school/shoal in my tank in front of the plants, they make my tank "pop."

Though, I gotta say, 6 months is quite a long time... Do you have a photo of yours? The ones in the photo you posts are definitely super orange, it maybe the in-camera jpeg processing, and post processing by the person taking the photo. Though my older embers are nearly as colored as those.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

mine looks like that. just have to feed them right and let them settle in. they also do better the larger the school they are in. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0866xRr-zxE


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

All of the ones I've had look liked that, good water params/condition, planted and fed NLS H20 flakes.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

often the younger fish are paler but they color up as they hit maturity. Their color is also clearly effected by stress/params.


----------

